# Whistles- a Quick and Dirty Guide



## trc65 (Jul 27, 2019)

Really not too much to these, they are quick to make (takes longer to type this up than to make the one I'm showing), and you can make them as fancy (or crude) as you want.

For this one, using a piece that is roughed to 3/4" dia. Size is not critical, larger or smaller is fine, what ever you have laying around is good.

For the "mouthpiece", I reduce the dia a little to make it easier to blow. This one will be about 2.5 " long.



 


Next drill a hole in the end. This one is 1/4", but could be up to about 3/8" for this size whistle. Using this size because I have some 1/4" dowel handy and I'm too lazy to turn my own dowel. The hole needs to be deep enough to go past the saw cuts I'll show next, but you don't want a hole the whole length or you will be making a plug for it. This one I drilled to about 1 1/2 ".



 

Next cut a kerf in the blank, about halfway through. Again, not critical on absolute depth, a little more or less is ok.




 

Next cut a diagonal to remove a wedge of wood.



 
Angle isn't critical, somewhere around 45 degrees is adequate. You can clean up the cuts with a paring chisel or sandpaper if you want, but I usually don't unless it's really rough. You do want to make sure youve got a clean edge where the kerf meets the drilled hole. Any splinters here can mess with the airflow and it might not whistle. 

Next, get a dowel that fits snug in the hole and shave, sand, or cut a flat on it. I use a paring chisel. Size of the flat is relatively important, and you will probably need to play with it a little to get the size right. On this one I removed about a 1/16", best to start small and increase size of flat as needed to get sound.





Insert the dowel, flattened side up, so the end of it is about flush with the vertical saw cut. Now blow through it and see how it sounds. Play a little with depth of insertion, and make sure there are no slivers blocking air flow. If you are not getting sound, may have to remove a little more off the flat of the plug.





At this point, you could glue the plug, but I usually will bring up the live center first and finish any decoration I'll do to the body. You could do that before you drill, but I like to know I'll have a functioning whistle before I spend time embellishing it.

Then glue the plug being careful to not fill the Air passage with glue. Trim the plug flush and sand.





Now, you are essentially done. Sand, decorate and finish as you like. BTW, for little kids who are helping, they love to burn lines! On most of these, I just gave them a coat of walnut oil. 



 

There are lots of options when making these, size and depth of the hole will change the sound, and the size/ angle of the saw cut probably will as well. Once you've made a couple, you can make them in about ten minutes or less.

I think I've included all the necessary info and important parts, just be sure the glue is dry before testing them! Biggest problem I've had is gluing the Air passage shut ( just drill the plug out) and getting splinters of wood clogging the passage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 2 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 3 | Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 27, 2019)

Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 27, 2019)

Gives new meaning to the old Disney song, Whistle while you work.

Very cool. I'm going to have to make some for my grandson and nephews....

Thanks for the easy peasy instructions too!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 27, 2019)

I think I've found my next project, thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 27, 2019)

Terrific tutorial! Thanks! Easy project to knock out! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jul 28, 2019)

Thank you. Perfect to make for the kids and send home to annoy the parents!

Reactions: Agree 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 28, 2019)

Appreciate the tutorial. I'll give it a shot.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 28, 2019)

Thanks Tim, gonna try one, does the depth/size of the drilled hole effect the pitch?


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 28, 2019)

Great project and instructions

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Jul 28, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Tim, gonna try one, does the depth/size of the drilled hole effect the pitch?



Yes, both do change the pitch. I was s doing a test one that ended up being only an inch long and it is painfully high pitched. Was going to throw it away, but of course the Kids wanted it......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jul 28, 2019)

Great post.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 28, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Yes, both do change the pitch. I was s doing a test one that ended up being only an inch long and it is painfully high pitched. Was going to throw it away, but of course the Kids wanted it......



You should've saved that one to give to a kid whose parents you don't like!


----------



## trc65 (Jul 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> You should've saved that one to give to a kid whose parents you don't like!



That whistle is in Wyoming as of late last night, so I'll never have to hear it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2020)

Just made one for my son. Have to blow a little hard but it is functional. Going to play with dimensions

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 3, 2020)

Kingwood. Getting that 45 angle was rough with this wood. Going to need a good saw lol

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 3, 2020)

Great looking whistle! Beware though, one is never enough.

The Wyoming kids were back for Christmas, and the 8 year old again got bored with games and movies. He came and whispered in my ear asking if we could go "make something", so we snuck out. He wanted another whistle, but already has three of them, so I made him a little bowl to display some of his dinosaurs. 

I think though he is going to get a four toned train whistle for his birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 4, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Great looking whistle! Beware though, one is never enough.
> 
> The Wyoming kids were back for Christmas, and the 8 year old again got bored with games and movies. He came and whispered in my ear asking if we could go "make something", so we snuck out. He wanted another whistle, but already has three of them, so I made him a little bowl to display some of his dinosaurs.
> 
> I think though he is going to get a four toned train whistle for his birthday.


Yeah, I made two last night but it’s because I wanted one to play with as well. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The100road (Jan 12, 2020)

Here’s my version. Thanks for the inspiration @trc65 my boy loves it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 12, 2020)

Now that's taking it to the next level!

Great looking whistle and even better idea to add the lanyard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

